# FreeBeer's photography thread (need help :P)



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I recently (a week ago) bought a used (8576 shots only, in great condition) PENTAX K10D DSLR (my first camera), which I have been using for 2 weeks now. Bought it from a friend (very cheap too). I'm getting into photography so I thought this camera would be an awesome start because its not newbie friendly and i HAVE to use full manual control. By this time I figured out all the functions (read the manual) and managed to understand shutter speed, aperture, ISO, how to expose shots properly.

The thing I seem to struggle with is understanding what makes a good shot. I can expose it, but I can't compose it properly imo (shots don't look interesting imo). Also IDK what to shoot :\. So kinda need help with:

a) criticize my stuff
b)  suggest something for me to take a shot of

*Some stuff:*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o aww cmon!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@FreeBeer
Lol, this topic is kind of old but I just noticed it while checking the art forum. orz

Have you read up on the basics of composition? I'm not really that good when it comes to composition myself, but it's helpful to keep basic rule of thumbs like the rule of thirds in mind. And you can try to look at pictures that you like and try to get a sense of why they look appealing etc (I'm doing so myself right now and can notice that a lot of the pictures I like follow the rule of thirds).

For your pictures, I would say the second one would maybe be better if you included more of the building instead of having it disappear in the corner. If you are gonna include it. 

As for stuff to take pictures of... do you have any pets? =P


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> @FreeBeer
> Lol, this topic is kind of old but I just noticed it while checking the art forum. orz
> 
> Have you read up on the basics of composition? I'm not really that good when it comes to composition myself, but it's helpful to keep basic rule of thumbs like the rule of thirds in mind. And you can try to look at pictures that you like and try to get a sense of why they look appealing etc (I'm doing so myself right now and can notice that a lot of the pictures I like follow the rule of thirds).
> ...


o.o hmm, yeah the rule of thirds, how to use lines, what to look for when shooting portraits, how to avoid shadows, sharp shadows, lighting etc...still reading thou. *\o/ ah crap you are right the second picture needs more land, there is too much sky!
*
I haven't tried looking through stacks of photos and developing an eye for things yet, maybe that is what I'm missing...experience. Thx for that tip .

Still getting the hang of things <.< and I noticed 2 specks of dust on the reflex mirror :S must clean them off lol

 ah, no pets. Used to have cats...I like cats . I did go to the vet recently:










*o.o took this one with a telephoto lens...its cropped *


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

You should probably read book _On photography_ by Suzan Sontag if you want to move with you photography. It's not a textbook about how to make a good photo but it will help you realize what IS a good photography. Maybe after that you will find inspiration and you will realize what do you want to represent by your photos. 

All I can tell you is that making a photo of anything won't make you go far. Off course I can help you practice with composition but I can't help you with ideas. Anyway keep up the good work and try to think what do you want to tell to others. Do you wish to just show another photo of a cat like everybody else or maybe you wish to tell us something that bothers your mind?... I prefer the second option


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Wonszu said:


> You should probably read book _On photography_ by Suzan Sontag if you want to move with you photography. It's not a textbook about how to make a good photo but it will help you realize what IS a good photography. Maybe after that you will find inspiration and you will realize what do you want to represent by your photos.
> 
> All I can tell you is that making a photo of anything won't make you go far. Off course I can help you practice with composition but I can't help you with ideas. Anyway keep up the good work and try to think what do you want to tell to others. Do you wish to just show another photo of a cat like everybody else or maybe you wish to tell us something that bothers your mind?... I prefer the second option


Ok I thought about it and your right. Imo i'd need to go through a lot of material to get a feel for shots and see what I like to then figure out my niche and express something through the pictures I take. Not sure what yet (too many ideas?)

I also bought an old USSR relic m42 screwmount HELIOS 44M 58mm to use as my main lense, it vas very cheap lol. Here is a performance test for this lens (not my work):






It works well with my Pentax since I gots me in body image stabalization and a m42 to K mount infinite focus adapter.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

:O uh...I have been looking through one awesome photo after another for hours now....and most of them are really BORING...despite technically being nigh flawless (good bokeh, sharp focus, perfectly exposed subject, awesome perspective, good use of shadows, lines and the rule of thirds...wonderfully esposed).

:| I don't know why but out of hundereds of shots only a handful gripped me where I could say those were something special...and so far not 1 evoked any emotional reaction on my part...which ultimateley makes me feel empty so far despite the quality of the shots.

<.< kina got horney from this one pic of a blue haired woman covered head to toe in tattoos, she had this wonderful facial expression almost like a question...

XD


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@FreeBeer
It's true pictures of cats isn't the most original thing you can do. Just suggested that because I figure they can be good practice (I think they can be challenging to take a good picture of, but most of them are attractive so it's satisfying to get a good picture of them).

Hmm, but I'm not the best to suggest original stuff I guess. I'm not very original myself. :X



> :| I don't know why but out of hundereds of shots only a handful gripped me where I could say those were something special...


A handful of shots is _something_, though. It's a progress from not having any shots. Think about that, you made something. :shocked:


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't know what to shoot? Shoot everything. But right before you press the shutter ask yourself, "how many times has this angle been shot before?". 

It took me nearly two years from the time I first got my camera to actually start liking the stuff I was shooting. Shoot. Make mistakes. Critique yourself. That kind of thing. 

You probably found a lot of photos boring because you haven't found a style you like yet. Do you like landscape photography? Portraits? Sports? Surrealist?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Jebediah said:


> Don't know what to shoot? Shoot everything. But right before you press the shutter ask yourself, "how many times has this angle been shot before?".
> 
> It took me nearly two years from the time I first got my camera to actually start liking the stuff I was shooting. Shoot. Make mistakes. Critique yourself. That kind of thing.
> 
> You probably found a lot of photos boring because you haven't found a style you like yet. Do you like landscape photography? Portraits? Sports? Surrealist?


o.o I found that I like the following:

- keeping it simple, no overcomplicateing the shot with needless detail
- I want to expess something through what I shoot, it shouldn't just be a clean "pretty" picture. It needs to hook the viewer with an idea, emotion etc..
- make it technically clean and properly exposed

o.o there is one picture I like a lot, its a side portrait showing a lot of emotion...idk if I should post this thou. Its on my 500px account (the only one so far): 500px / Untitled by Dominik


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I like the spaniel/cat one, were they doing that themselves or did you actually get a cat and dog to sit by eachother and look peaceful long enough to take a pic of them? lol


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

bollocks said:


> I like the spaniel/cat one, were they doing that themselves or did you actually get a cat and dog to sit by eachother and look peaceful long enough to take a pic of them? lol


XD they were doing it by themselves lol. I found them at the vet's office. There were in total of 2 dogs and 3 cats and they were all buddy-buddy with each other.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I think there all really amazing.

The clouds look like velvet in the sky one. There is something majestic about it.
The house is amazing too because there is this silhouette, happy Christmas mystery mood that I cant really explain.
The cat and dog together create golden hallmark moment. Its like there cuddling.
I like the cat one too her stance is kind of in the shape of a heart and something about its stare seems to not look into your soul probably because the little pupil is looking off into the distance kind of sizing you up maybe?


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

The only pic I can see is the one on your 500px account. I like your depth of field with the portrait. Double check your focus points and make sure you are focusing on the eyes. This one looks like you focused on the mouth. 

I'm still learning photography myself. I find it helpful to give myself topics for the day or week. For example, pick one setting on your camera (maybe focus points) and take pictures with the intention of really learning that setting and everything you can/can't do with it. Alternatively, maybe pick a subject (like the color red) and make all your pictures for a certain time period about that subject. You could also look for websites that give photo assignments. Some I like are:

Digital Photography School - Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials
Photography community, including forums, reviews, and galleries from Photo.net
CaptureYour365 | Idea List

Good luck!


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

@FreeBeer I absolutely _love_ the first picture that you posted.

Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of anything else so far, but keep going! I have particular tastes, so don't take it personally.


----------



## thattkfsguy (Jan 23, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o hmm, yeah the rule of thirds, how to use lines, what to look for when shooting portraits, how to avoid shadows, sharp shadows, lighting etc...still reading thou. *\o/ ah crap you are right the second picture needs ...*


*









Nothing wrong with these fotos, just need a little love, in my opinion. 2 min worth to be exact *


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

boycalledsoyer said:


> View attachment 91965
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with these fotos, just need a little love, in my opinion. 2 min worth to be exact


Ok, learned the necessary stuff to do this, hmm here is what I made:









I wanted to preserve the natural colors of the cat so I didn't mess much with the colors.

Hmm I also made a bunch of pictures with variations on a drunk scene for alcoholism, thou my model said not to post pics anywhere outside of stock sites, sooo ^^, here is one where i replaced him with an old briefcase LOL.









>.>....and here is the scene of the crime:


----------



## thattkfsguy (Jan 23, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Hmm I also made a bunch of pictures with variations on a drunk scene for alcoholism, thou my model said not to post pics anywhere outside of stock sites, sooo ^^, here is one where i replaced him with an
> 
> Your photos are very scene orientated if that makes any sense. Your really trying to get a thought across. And its cool. I guess im more of an "in the moment" kind of photographer. Actually your stuff reminds me of my aunties work, which is very good. I think that you must be a patient person based on the fact that most of what ive seen from you is carefully and meticulously placed in the photo. Im kindof opposite I guess. Heres a few of my shots...
> 
> ...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

boycalledsoyer said:


> Your photos are very scene orientated if that makes any sense. Your really trying to get a thought across. And its cool. I guess im more of an "in the moment" kind of photographer. Actually your stuff reminds me of my aunties work, which is very good. I think that you must be a patient person based on the fact that most of what ive seen from you is carefully and meticulously placed in the photo. Im kindof opposite I guess. Heres a few of my shots...
> View attachment 92369
> View attachment 92370
> View attachment 92371
> ...


o.o I'm kind of jelly that you can do that. I am completely lost if I have to do spontanious photography, no idea where to begin. This is why I use concepts and then either find a situation that reflects the idea or make one :S...a bit time consuming, but I suck at spontanious photography. Love the pics, especially the one with the wall!

Maybe the approach reflects sensor and intuitive differences?


----------



## thattkfsguy (Jan 23, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I'm kind of jelly that you can do that. I am completely lost if I have to do spontanious photography, no idea where to begin. This is why I use concepts and then either find a situation that reflects the idea or make one :S...a bit time consuming, but I suck at spontanious photography. Love the pics, especially the one with the wall!
> 
> Maybe the approach reflects sensor and intuitive differences?


Thanks! I envy your patience. Maybe your right about the difference with sensor and intuitive, it would make sense. As for deveoping your spontanious photography (if you wish to do so), Im not sure where you live, but if you are near a town or city, I'd suggest just going for a walk with ur camera and photographing anything that catches your eye. And if by the end of the walk you feel like you've got nothing, well your not alone. Ive had to go on plenty of excursions to get just a few desirable photos. Also, if youve got any friends who are also into photography, id also suggest planning a "photo day" as I like to call it. Theycan be very fun, relaxing, and are a great opportunity to develop and hone you camera skills by feeding ideas and knoledge off of eachother!!!


----------



## thattkfsguy (Jan 23, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I'm kind of jelly that you can do that. I am completely lost if I have to do spontanious photography, no idea where to begin. This is why I use concepts and then either find a situation that reflects the idea or make one :S...a bit time consuming, but I suck at spontanious photography. Love the pics, especially the one with the wall!
> 
> Maybe the approach reflects sensor and intuitive differences?


Thanks! I envy your patience. Maybe your right about the difference with sensor and intuitive, it would make sense. As for deveoping your spontanious photography (if you wish to do so), Im not sure where you live, but if you are near a town or city, I'd suggest just going for a walk with ur camera and photographing anything that catches your eye. And if by the end of the walk you feel like you've got nothing, well your not alone. Ive had to go on plenty of excursions to get just a few desirable photos. Also, if youve got any friends who are also into photography, id also suggest planning a "photo day" as I like to call it. Theycan be very fun, relaxing, and are a great opportunity to develop and hone you camera skills by feeding ideas and knoledge off of eachother!!!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

boycalledsoyer said:


> Thanks! I envy your patience. Maybe your right about the difference with sensor and intuitive, it would make sense. As for deveoping your spontanious photography (if you wish to do so), Im not sure where you live, but if you are near a town or city, I'd suggest just going for a walk with ur camera and photographing anything that catches your eye. And if by the end of the walk you feel like you've got nothing, well your not alone. Ive had to go on plenty of excursions to get just a few desirable photos. Also, if youve got any friends who are also into photography, id also suggest planning a "photo day" as I like to call it. Theycan be very fun, relaxing, and are a great opportunity to develop and hone you camera skills by feeding ideas and knoledge off of eachother!!!


._. eh now that I think about it maybe the fact that I use a Russian HELIOS 44m 8 iris blade 58 mm f/2, m42 mount *manual lens* (no auto focus here...its all manual, i do everything on full manual right down to focusing as well) makes on the spot photography nigh impossible. The focus ring on these things is kinda stiff and gets stiffer the older they are, which doesn't allow for the focus to slip...but its not the easiest thing to maneuver fast. :S I think I need to learn how to focus manually fast and that comes only with experience.

This thing is the equivalent of an 87mm on a 35mm full frame sensor, so its perfect for portraits and especially for bokeh fun (has a special bokeh ). Its very sharp and heavy LOL.

Here is a vid of the lens I use. Bought the 8 bladed 44m specifically, only set me back 50 $ and the lens is built like tank lmao, glass & metal:






This is shot at f/11, ISO 100 with my HELIOS 44M and its a crop from a bigger picture:








*
Full picture:*









*XD this is the least costly Carl Zeiss glass one can buy.*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Just made this 20 minutes ago. :\ crap I feel like it could be much better....must learn more photoshop. This is directly from camera worked over with Darktable.*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

XD so I crawled in mud, snow and water today, managed to get this macro shot:










XD also best bird poop picture this side of the galaxy? AHAHHA!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o made my photography album public, cus the thread is kinda dead anyway.

If anyone wants to check it out and give some objective / subjective feedback here ye go, enjoy:

http://personalitycafe.com/members/freebeer-albums-photography.html

*Picture of the gear I use:*


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o aww cmon!


I really like pictures like this? Is this one of the pictures in which you slow down the shutter speed, to take in more light or something like that?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Freebeerz...

http://personalitycafe.com/members/freebeer-albums-photography-picture93889-cat-1-1.html

how did you sneak in and take a picture of my cat?


lol

It's him, down to the orange part on his nose. He's a little darker in real life, so your lighting must have been off a bit.

:wink:



-ZDD


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> I really like pictures like this? Is this one of the pictures in which you slow down the shutter speed, to take in more light or something like that?


I open up the aperture as far as it will go, some lenses that is between f/1.4 and 3.5, then calibrate the shutter speed so I get a correct exposure with none of the lights losing detail (sometimes with a subject in focus). Normally I shoot at ISO 100 on my Pentax K10D because it produces the best quality. other then that I just focus the lens on the subject and allow the lights in the background to go out of focus (so they turn into those round things they call "bokeh". I basically distort the light coming from other small light sources like Christmas lights some distance in the background. You can do this with sunlight reflecting off water droplets in grass or any other source of light. 

o.o I do everything manually right down to focusing the lens, my lenses are manual focus anyway minus the kit lens.

@dulcinea Here is a bokeh photography tutorial:[/B]






*
Like in this one:*












Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Hey Freebeerz...
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/members/freebeer-albums-photography-picture93889-cat-1-1.html
> *
> ...


*

XD I found him by the vet, he sat there while a girl came by with a white husky and then the hissing/barking fight started. He wouldn't move lol.*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o made this for me mum's facebook profile today:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> :O uh...I have been looking through one awesome photo after another for hours now....and most of them are really BORING...despite technically being nigh flawless (good bokeh, sharp focus, perfectly exposed subject, awesome perspective, good use of shadows, lines and the rule of thirds...wonderfully esposed).
> 
> :| I don't know why but out of hundereds of shots only a handful gripped me where I could say those were something special...and so far not 1 evoked any emotional reaction on my part...which ultimateley makes me feel empty so far despite the quality of the shots.


Agree to a large extent. Technicality does not an artist make, but it can help you if you're looking for a career in it. However, as long as people are talking, then that's all that really matters. I tend to look at photography as a way to express a mood or idea since I can't draw to save my life. I'd say just go with what you're feeling and if you see a photo that interests you, try to find out why and replicate it in a new way. I see color is a big thing for you. Looks like darkness is, too. Build on that.

Also, if you already have Photoshop or Lightroom, I'd suggest looking into Color Efex Pro. It's what a lot of professionals use and can breathe new life into your pictures if you take the time to experiment.


----------

